# how to secure subwoofer box in trunk



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

hey what do you guys do to keep the box from not moving in the trunk.. 

i have L brackets drilled into the car and box but i have a car with stiff suspension and over some bumps it moves and gets loose over time ..

is there any tricks i don't know about?


----------



## ADS928 (Jun 29, 2016)

If all else fails and the sheet metal of your car is thin enough you could rivet the brackets to your car.

Personally, I buckle my sub into one of the back seats.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

More info needed --

How are the brackets attached to the car?? 

And how are they attached to the sub enclosure??

Are the screws pulling out of the car or the box or both ??


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Need to see pics. Or get creative, add, screw extra hooks brackets, feed a belt, strap or a chain around to hold it in place.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ain't nothing a little creative thinking can't fix. If all else fails there's always the almighty ratchet strap


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally love using heavy duty hinges that have a removable pin.. this way it can easily be removed when you have to!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Ain't nothing a little creative thinking can't fix. If all else fails there's always the almighty ratchet strap


That's exactly what I was thinking , like the ones used to carry motorcycles inside vans or trucks.

Once you wrap it, you can loop rope from different points to a hook attached to the car, maybe even in areas where no extra bracket or hook is needed


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

I used L brackets to support 2 smaller enclosures that were falling into the empty spare tire well. At first the screws would pull from the mdf and come out completely. Holes we're already made so I bought the same size bolts and nuts. Problem solved. Bolt and nuts when screws fail. I torqued them down pretty good and used some loctite on the nut/bolt. Never came loose again.


----------



## Ntm95 (Apr 28, 2017)

I used 5/8" bolts through the bottom of the box, then through the floor. Large diameter washers on both sides. It's not unusual for the truck to be 8 feet in the air at 100 mph.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The best way, would be to weld a frame with steel bars to keep it in place and maybe even screw it in some areas. Bare wood or mds will degrade or fail eventually. Rivenuts coming through the whole wood will be one of the best options and it will take a long time and many rough rides or rough off road jumps to break the wood or mdf ?


----------

